# magic item that increases caster level?



## scott2978 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone heard of a magic item that boosts your caster level like the Practiced Spellcaster feat from Complete Divine?


----------



## Greenfield (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, there are actually a couple.

Robe of the Archmagi adds 2 caster levels, for spell penetration purposes.

There are a couple of magical instruments in Magic Item Compendium that add to a Bard's caster level.

One of the beads in a String of Prayer Beads adds 4 to caster level, for 10 minutes a day.


----------



## Sekhmet (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I remember a lesser artifact in one of the Book of Artifacts from editions past.


----------



## Greenfield (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah, the Orange Ioun stone grants +1 caster level as well.


----------



## the_shadowmind (Feb 24, 2012)

This has a large list of things that boost caster level:
Raising Caster Level


----------



## Dandu (Feb 24, 2012)

Ring of Arcane Power from the Complete Arcane adds +1 for 10,000 gp iirc.


----------



## Empirate (Feb 24, 2012)

The really interesting question is: How do you eliminate caster level caps (on damage, for example)?

I'd so love to have my stormmage cast 12d6 Fireballs (lightning-subbed) at level 7. That would nicely freak out my DM, and make blasting actually worthwhile instead of merely fun...


----------



## the_shadowmind (Feb 24, 2012)

*Reserves of Strength* breaks caster level, but that is kind of 3rd party ish,
There isn't many ways to break caster level caps, though metamagic can accomplish the same output but through a different method.

Psionics does it much better, with Overchannel and Wild Surge, along with not having caps on most blasting spells.
*
*


----------



## Greenfield (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, for the Sublime Chord prc, there's the _Song of Arcane Power_, not as an item but as a Bardic Music ability.  It bumps caster level by up to 4, based on your Perform check.

I have no idea how to put Bard songs into items, but...


----------



## Binho (Feb 25, 2012)

Empirate said:


> The really interesting question is: How do you eliminate caster level caps (on damage, for example)?
> 
> I'd so love to have my stormmage cast 12d6 Fireballs (lightning-subbed) at level 7. That would nicely freak out my DM, and make blasting actually worthwhile instead of merely fun...




There is a spell that doesn't have level caps: wings of flurry.


----------



## Empirate (Feb 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, that ain't lightning damage, so no use for me. Also, Sorcerer-only. Probably good for my teammate, though (although I can smell a ban or nerf from our DM if she also goes for Wings of Cover).


----------

